# Köderdipp selber herstellen?



## Marvin-2908 (17. März 2010)

Hallo!
IHr könnt doch bestimmt die lockstoffsprays vom mosella, seans, top secret usw.
Ich habe mir überlegt man könnte die doch bestimmt selbst herstellen oder?
Habt ihr eine idee, was man da rein machen könnte zb. für brassen??
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja ein paar gute rezepte=)

mfg Marvin


----------



## pfuitoifel (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

Hallo Marvin,
nein,diese Lockstoffe kannst du nicht selber herstellen.Zumindest nicht in einem wirtschaftlich vertretbaren Rahmen.Wenn du Brachsen locken willst,dann probiers mit Knoblauch.Einfach ein paar Zehen kleinhacken und unter das Futter mischen.Du kannst auch noch ne Zehe pressen und etwas Saft in die Madendose geben,dann stinken die auch gleich mit.
Ansonsten kauf dir die Lockstoffe wenn du daran glaubst.
Als Dip kannst du auch Honig oder Maggi verwenden.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

Naja es gibt ja auch Dips, welche aus zähflüssigem Stoff besteht. Hier kannst du zumindest etwas nachahmen, zb machst du dir aus Zimt/zucker mit etwas Wasser einen Sirup in dem du einen Köder laufen lässt. Das geht auch mit anderen Stoffen, Kakao pulver zb.
Problem ist allein die Haltbarkeit, also ob der Geruch auuh unter Wasser noch wirkt. Diese Eigenschaft ist meiner Meinung nach das "Besondere" an den gekauften Dips.


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

Gut (& günstig) als Dipp für Brassen & andere Süßmäuler ist Zuckerrübensirup. Etwas teuer, aber  oder Ahornsirup. Erdnussbutter geht auch.
Zum Besprühen wirds schon enger, ich verwende Fischsauce (fermentierte Sardienen), kriegst am besten im Asialaden. Dort gibts auch Austernsauce, die aber etwas dicker ist und eher ein Dipp ist. Knoblauchöl, Garnelenpaste,... beim rumschnüffeln im Supermarkt oder eben besser & billiger im Asialaden wirst du so einiges entdecken, was nicht schlechter ist, als im Angelladen. Wo ich gerade an die Apothekenpreise dort denke, kleine Zerstäuberfläschchen bekommst du in der richtigen Apotheke.
Und wenn du richtig selbst werkeln willst, nimmst du daheim den Pürierstab, kippst Maden od. Würmer in ein hohes Gefäß...:q


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

"Etwas teuer, aber  oder Ahornsirup."
Was schreibich denn für einen Blödsinn am frühen Morgen...#d

Also: Ahornsirup ist echt gut, speziell für Schleien & Karpfen.
Und der junge Dorschler hat natürlich recht, was das Verhalten unter Wasser angeht. jetzt, im kalten Wasser lösen sich eher Stoffe auf Alkoholbasis, also Uzo (Anis) kann man prima mit einbasteln, im Sommer kann man gut zu fettigen/öligen Aromen gehen.


----------



## vermesser (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> G
> Und wenn du richtig selbst werkeln willst, nimmst du daheim den Pürierstab, kippst Maden od. Würmer in ein hohes Gefäß...:q



Kann man das wirklich machen? Das müsste ja der "KILLER" für Karpfen und Aal sein und verhältnismäßig preiswert, wenn man gesuchte Würmer verwendet...


----------



## Tricast (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

Am besten den von Muttern nehmen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Am besten den von Muttern nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Den Pürierstab?
Das gibt Ärger.:q:q

Ich habe für solche Zwecke(Würmer, Mais usw.) einen eigenen im Keller.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## angler4711 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

Moin!


Man kann auch die Lockstoffe die man fürs anrühren für dein Futter nimmst einfach mit Madenkleber mischen in einen kleinen Behälter und darin deinen Köder eintauchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

Ich nehme gern dieses dickflüssige Zeug:

http://www.tradoria.de/p/top-secret-amino-dope-carp-spezial-52542707

Das ist etwas süss und lässt sich gut mit allen süssen und fruchtigen Aromen mischen. Ob Bittermandel aus dem Discounter oder Flavours aus dem Karpfenbereich. Alles funktioniert.#6


Wenn es fischig sein soll dann dieses:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Secret-Amino...vr_id=&cguid=6ba58ba11270a0aad4d386c3ff24b114

Ebenfalls mischbar mit Flavours. Z. B. : Muschel, Krebs usw.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kann man das wirklich machen? Das müsste ja der "KILLER" für Karpfen und Aal sein und verhältnismäßig preiswert, wenn man gesuchte Würmer verwendet...



Ja, das kann man machen, ...wenn man das wirklich will. Ist echt ne Sauerei. 

Flüssigen Wurmextrakt gibts aber auch im Handel, z.B. hier:
http://superwurm.de/Lockstoff.htm
Heißt "Liquiverm". Ich träufel das auf Watte, die in einen geschl. Futterkorb kommt und so anstelle eines Bodenbleis beim Grundangeln mit Würmern verwendet wird. Vergrößert den Wirkungsraum des Wurmköders enorm & funktioniert wirklich gut.
"Flüssige Maden" gibts auch fertig zu kaufen:
http://www.grubjuice.com/
Habe ich aber hier im Handel noch nicht gesehen, dass Zeugs. 

Und wenn man das Ganze noch in der Version "Fisch" haben willst, dann steck einfach mal 'ne handlange Brasse in den Mixer und dick die flüssige Matsche mit Haferflocken an. Die Pampe in den geschl. Futterkorb und mit Fetzen am Haken auf Aal. 

Geht auch mit Leber, Dosenmais,... 

Der (perversen) Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Ich muss ja nicht bei euch essen.  Mixer, Pürierstab, ...kann man ja alles spülen, nur nich von Mutti od. Freundin in der Küche erwischen lassen; das gibt Mecker!


----------



## vermesser (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

Nee, keine Sorge! Falls ich das wirklich probieren sollte, werde ich meinen Mixer verwenden und das nicht unter den Augen eines Weibchens tun! Danke für den Tipp mit dem käuflichen Wurmzeug!


----------



## PierreNoel (19. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> IHr könnt doch bestimmt die lockstoffsprays vom mosella, seans, top secret usw.
> Ich habe mir überlegt man könnte die doch bestimmt selbst herstellen oder?
> Habt ihr eine idee, was man da rein machen könnte zb. für brassen??
> ...




ich habe das mal mit nem Fertigfutter von VDE gemacht. Befreundete biologin hat das in nen gaschromatographen geworfen und mir anschliessend genau die zusammensetzung und inhaltsstoffe geschickt.

Ist zwar witzig.... aber bringen tut das wenig bis nix.


Pierre


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

Dann mach es doch nicht so spannend.|supergri

*Was war drin?*



#h#h#h


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*

ich nehme auch zuckerrüben sirup und mische noch ein bißchen puderzucker mit unter, dazu im frühjahr zimt , hält einige zeit, sicher nicht ganz so doll wie die gekauften, aber auch gut.


----------



## PierreNoel (24. März 2010)

*AW: Köderdipp selber herstellen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch nicht so spannend.|supergri
> 
> *Was war drin?*
> 
> ...



grins

1. habe damals nen riesen ärger bekommen als ich es veröffentlicht habe
2. schick mir ne pn und ich schreibs dir


----------

